# Favorite Alcoholic Beverage



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

What's your favorite alcholic beverage?

Hard Liquor: Jim Beam w/ diet coke and a lime wedge, Jack Daniels Single Barrel w/ a little water. (I'm not a redneck........I just resemble one on occasion )

Beer: Smithwicks


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

A friend of mine who invited me to go to AC'09 with him ranted and raved about some drink called a Rum Runner. So I got to try some during the con and I gotta say...

...stuff's pretty damn good! I can't remember exactly what was in it, I think it's 3 different types of rum and some orange juice or something, but either way, it was vurry nice. Beyond that, I like the simple Jack & Coke and anything with Vodka in it.

Have yet to find any beer I can tolerate, though.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Beam props.

I like White Russians an awful awful lot.

Also love me some Jack Sparrows. That's Jack Daniels + Rum + Coke. I'm totally taking credit for inventing it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> A friend of mine who invited me to go to AC'09 with him ranted and raved about some drink called a Rum Runner. So I got to try some during the con and I gotta say...
> 
> ...stuff's pretty damn good! I can't remember exactly what was in it, I think it's 3 different types of rum and some orange juice or something, but either way, it was vurry nice. Beyond that, I like the simple Jack & Coke and anything with Vodka in it.
> 
> Have yet to find any beer I can tolerate, though.


 
Rum Runners are awesome. They'll sneak up on you though; you can't really taste the booze.

It took me a while to like beer. I kept at it though, and then one day it was like a switch was thrown and I started to love it.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Jim Beam props.
> 
> I like White Russians an awful awful lot.
> 
> Also love me some Jack Sparrows. That's Jack Daniels + Rum + Coke. I'm totally taking credit for inventing it.


 
That sounds great! I'm gonna make some of them next chance I get.


----------



## Rewty (Jan 24, 2010)

I would say my regular drink of choice would be SoCo and ginger ale, but other drinks I often find myself in the mood for are Mai Tai's, margaritas, mojitos (in the summer), and Alabama Slammers.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That sounds great! I'm gonna make some of them next chance I get.



Yep. If you can get your hands on some absinthe (big if?) add a little bit for a Hallucinatin' Jack.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> It took me a while to like beer. I kept at it though, and then one day it was like a switch was thrown and I started to love it.



Really? I can't see myself ever liking that flavor, although I've never been unwilling to try new beer. I've always wondered if a real beer connoisseur could run a personality test on me and know exactly what I'd like. X)

Was the taste borderline nasty to you before you grew to like it, or was it just some shades of unpleasant?

::EDIT::



> Rum Runners are awesome. They'll sneak up on you though; you can't really taste the booze.



I should also note, this is very true. XD They were so good but they hit me a lot harder than I expected them too... >_>;


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Favorite has gotta be Stoli Blueberi vodka straight up, and second favorite is your basic Jack Daniels, maybe with some ice sometimes. I actually like regular JD more than Gentleman Jack or Single Barrel.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Rewty said:


> I would say my regular drink of choice would be SoCo and ginger ale, but other drinks I often find myself in the mood for are Mai Tai's, margaritas, mojitos (in the summer), and Alabama Slammers.


 
Alabama Slammers are good stuff. They'll sneak up on you too.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> Really? I can't see myself ever liking that flavor, although I've never been unwilling to try new beer. I've always wondered if a real beer connoisseur could run a personality test on me and know exactly what I'd like. X)
> 
> Was the taste borderline nasty to you before you grew to like it, or was it just some shades of unpleasant?



For me beer was pretty nasty for the longest time and than it was Scrub said. The light went on.

Imma take this opportunity to pimp Dutch beer. Grolsch is the _shit_.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> For me beer was pretty nasty for the longest time and than it was Scrub said. The light went on.
> 
> Imma take this opportunity to pimp Dutch beer. Grolsch is the _shit_.



Hmmmm, well, I wont give up on it then!

On another note, first thing that came to mind when you said Grolsch was a large club-wielding Ogre sinking back a frothy mug.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> Really? I can't see myself ever liking that flavor, although I've never been unwilling to try new beer. I've always wondered if a real beer connoisseur could run a personality test on me and know exactly what I'd like. X)
> 
> Was the taste borderline nasty to you before you grew to like it, or was it just some shades of unpleasant?


 
The first beer I ever had was a warm can of Budweiser. I about puked, it was aweful, it wasn't borderline nasty, it was straight up nasty. I caught shit from my buddies, so that may have been a motivator to keep trying; that an beer is much cheaper than liquor. 

I started with light beers, and then worked my way up to darker ones. I love Smithwicks, but I can pound some Budweiser or Bud Light like its water . 

I would recommend starting with a light beer such as: Bud Light or Michelobe Ultra. These beers have less flavor and thus will be easier to drink than better beers.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> For me beer was pretty nasty for the longest time and than it was Scrub said. The light went on.
> 
> Imma take this opportunity to pimp Dutch beer. Grolsch is the _shit_.


 
I concur, Grolsch is the shit!


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

I like anything fruity.  Strawberry Daquiri is probably my fav


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like anything fruity. Strawberry Daquiri is probably my fav


 
That's my favorite beverage when I'm at the beach.


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> That's my favorite beverage when I'm at the beach.


 
We vacation in Old Orchard in Maine, and they have an amazing island bar.  It's the place to get any tropical drink


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> The first beer I ever had was a warm can of Budweiser. I about puked, it was aweful, it wasn't borderline nasty, it was straight up nasty. I caught shit from my buddies, so that may have been a motivator to keep trying; that an beer is much cheaper than liquor.
> 
> I started with light beers, and then worked my way up to darker ones. I love Smithwicks, but I can pound some Budweiser or Bud Light like its water .
> 
> I would recommend starting with a light beer such as: Bud Light or Michelobe Ultra. These beers have less flavor and thus will be easier to drink than better beers.



I used to hang around a fair bit of drinking groups but that kind of tapered off as everyone started going their own ways. I've certainly caught my share of shit too, but I tend to ignore it. X3; 

I've heard very much said on how the type of food you eat with your beer can have a profound effect on it's taste too, where certain beers taste wonderful with certain foods and not so much with other foods or beers. Interestingly enough, I used to listen to this thing called TavernCast, and they'd often have beer tastings on the show.

In one show in particular, they had (if I remember correctly) a bunch of Halloween themed beers and a bunch of cereal (like boo-berry and ect). One of them decided to mix the beer with the cereal, and apparently it tasted pretty damn good. o_o; I wished I coulda tried it. X3


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

Mead, whiskey, vodka and cider. 

Just about anything, I don't think I've ever had an alcohol I don't like. I love a glass of wine at any time, but if I'm feeling a bit more in an alcoholic mood, a pint of cider or mead will do me well.

Vodka from the freezer is godly.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

ZeroDrawn said:


> *snip*
> 
> In one show in particular, they had (if I remember correctly) a bunch of Halloween themed beers and a bunch of cereal (like boo-berry and ect). One of them decided to mix the beer with the cereal, and apparently it tasted pretty damn good. o_o; I wished I coulda tried it. X3


 
I watched an episode of Married with Children yestday, and the charater Bob Rooney poured beer into his fruit loops. I now wonder......


----------



## Rytes (Jan 24, 2010)

vodka vodka vodka!!


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

Gin took awhile for me to get used to. It tasted like soap at first, but I got over it


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 24, 2010)

Long Island Iced Teas :3



ScrubWolf said:


> I watched an episode of Married with Children yestday, and the charater Bob Rooney poured beer into his fruit loops. I now wonder......



Oh god. That sounds horrific. Beereal.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2010)

Sake, my new favorite as of late. Also, Metaxa and Tequila.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Gin took awhile for me to get used to. It tasted like soap at first, but I got over it


 
When I first tasted gin I thought it tasted like Pine-Sol  (it was super cheap Seagrums)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Vodka.  None of that flavoured pussy shit.

I like dunkelweizen beers a lot too.


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Vodka. None of that flavoured pussy shit.
> 
> I like dunkelweizen beers a lot too.


 
I only like vodka in flavored pussy shit


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

Gin and tonic
Dry martini (people don't seem to know what this is)
Bloody Mary


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

Vodka is for communists.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Gin and tonic
> Dry martini (people don't seem to know what this is)
> Bloody Mary


 
Dry Martini: Gin and a very small amount of Dry Vermouth, shaken not stirred; awesome drink.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I only like vodka in flavored pussy shit



That's because you are probably an enormous faggot and also retarded



Xipoid said:


> Gin and tonic
> Dry martini (people don't seem to know what this is)
> Bloody Mary



How does anyone not know what a dry martini is?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Dry Martini: Gin and a very small amount of Dry Vermouth, shaken not stirred; awesome drink.



You would be surprised how many people think it involves vodka, not-vermouth, and a lack of olives/pearl onions.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You would be surprised how many people think it involves vodka, not-vermouth, and a lack of olives/pearl onions.


 
You can thank Smirnof and Stoli for all those funky flavors. No one has an apprciation for a simple true martini anymore.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You can thank Smirnof and Stoli for all those funky flavors. No one has an apprciation for a simple true martini anymore.




Stoli redeemed themselves in my eyes with Stoli Elit, but yes, fuck flavored vodka (excluding citron).


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because you are probably an enormous faggot and also retarded


 
Fix'd


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

i like this thread.

beer: MGD, milwaukee's best ice, miller high life, molson ice, king cobra, magnum 40s

straight liquor: jager, jager, jager, jager, jager, bacradi, crown royal, E&J, ouzo, oh yea, and jager.

liqueur: peach schnapps, amaretto, that starbucks shit, 

mixed drink: not sure if some of these have been given names so ill list ingredients
1 part hawaiian punch, 1 part sunny d, 1 part rum,
fuzzy navels(im a fag, what do you expect?),
1 part ouzo, 1 part E&J, 1 part cola(fucking AMAZING, i made this one up my birthday last year, got so fucking trashed),
1 part jager, 1 part monster(also another favorite of mine), 
1 part jager, 1 part cola.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE pina colada <3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i like this thread.
> 
> beer: MGD, milwaukee's best ice, miller high life, molson ice, king cobra, magnum 40s
> 
> *snip*


 
I get a lot of shit for it, but I genuinely like Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I LOVE pina colada <3


 
We could go to the tropics.  Sip pina coladas.  Shawty I can take you there :3


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I LOVE pina colada <3


 
"If you like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga
If you have half a brain
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes on the Cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for
Write to me and escape."

:grin:


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I get a lot of shit for it, but I genuinely like Pabst Blue Ribbon.



That's cause Pabst is the best kind of beer.

Inexpensive.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I get a lot of shit for it, but I genuinely like Pabst Blue Ribbon.



when i was 15 all i would drink as far as alcohol goes was smirnoff ice or wine coolers. or "pussy mixed drinks" haha.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> That's cause Pabst is the best kind of beer.
> 
> Inexpensive.



you want cheep go with hurricane high gravity
8.1%, 24 oz cans, $1.19
though the first few sips taste like shit


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i like this thread.
> 
> beer: MGD, milwaukee's best ice, miller high life, molson ice, king cobra, magnum 40s
> *snip*


 
I was in a bar about a month ago, and I could tell it was a quality establishment because they had Milwaukee's Best available in the can. $1/can :grin:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I was in a bar about a month ago, and I could tell it was a quality establishment because they had Milwaukee's Best available in the can. $1/can :grin:



that shits only 4 bucks for a 6 pack of 16 oz cans here. in stores at least.


----------



## alliha (Jan 24, 2010)

beer: Tuborg
other: homemade smoothie with bacardi razz or superior


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

also, an amazing shot i had at a bar one time(4 fucking bucks a shot x.x):

1 part soco, 1 part vodka, 1 part kahlua, with a tablespoon of 151 on top.
light it on fire, blow it out and down it.
she called it a "lighthouse"


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

Kahlua and orange soda <33


----------



## Stawks (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you want cheep go with hurricane high gravity
> 8.1%, 24 oz cans, $1.19
> though the first few sips taste like shit



K well, I don't have any of that around here, or Milwaukee's Best. What I do have is Old Milwaukee.

It's cheaper than water most places. Got me through my first two semesters of being poor.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> K well, I don't have any of that around here, or Milwaukee's Best. What I do have is Old Milwaukee.
> 
> It's cheaper than water most places. Got me through my first two semesters of being poor.


 
That's why I still drink PBR. Although I'm unemployed at the moment (and broke) now, when I was making a good living I would drink it as a reminder of where I was in life before.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Stawks said:


> K well, I don't have any of that around here, or Milwaukee's Best. What I do have is Old Milwaukee.
> 
> It's cheaper than water most places. Got me through my first two semesters of being poor.



what about steel reserves?
its pretty much the same thing, same price, size,  and alcohol content.
though it tastes a lot worse than the high gravities.

and ive never had old milwaukee.

what i do when im short on cash is grab a king cobra or a magum 40. there like $1.49 + tax around here, sometimes a little more depending on what store you hit up.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Mudslide....anything chocolatey


----------



## Viva (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Mudslide....anything chocolatey


 
Straight up Bailey's P:


----------



## Zydala (Jan 24, 2010)

Mai Tais, sangrias, and french vanilla cappucinos with a little bit of bailey's in them


----------



## outward (Jan 24, 2010)

The non-alchoholic kind.


FFFFFF

Just kidding.

I've had a few white wines that were nice.

And some extremely fermented apple juice once.

Otherwise, I'm just not all that interested. : (


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 24, 2010)

Good lord, you people have awful taste in alcohol. I am disappoint.

I drank Deschutes Obsidian Stout last night and had a Chimay Cinq Cents (Belgian tripel abbey ale) with lunch today. I'm still waiting on the 2010 edition of Sierra Nevada's Bigfoot Barleywine to make its way to my area. It was released on the 15th, so I have no idea what's up. The brewery is three hours away, too, so it's strange. Nobody has the Life & Limb, either. That one is sort of a weird collaborative beer Sierra Nevada did with Dogfish Head.

edit: There are sixers of Lagunitas' The Hairy Eyeball (strong ale? not sure , it's sort of unclassifiable) and Brown Shugga (barleywine brewed with brown sugar) waiting in the pantry. Maybe tonight. Maybe tomorrow. Either way, they're my favorites from the brewery.

edit2: Shred Uhh Sore Uss or whatever your name is - you like malt liquor. Look for Daddy's Little Helper by Rogue Brewing or Liquor De Malt by Dogfish Head. They're microbrewery interpretations of your mainstream malt liquor garbage swill. Total novelty brews but they're worth a try if you can find them. :V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> edit2: Shred Uhh Sore Uss or whatever your name is - you like malt liquor. Look for Daddy's Little Helper by Rogue Brewing or Liquor De Malt by Dogfish Head. They're microbrewery interpretations of your mainstream malt liquor garbage swill. Total novelty brews but they're worth a try if you can find them. :V



correction, i _love_ malt liquor ;p
and ill have to try to find those, thanks for the tip =D


----------



## torachi (Jan 24, 2010)

Joooooose, FTW.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone ever had a White Russian? Yum!  xP


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 24, 2010)

torachi said:


> Joooooose, FTW.



Awful. Just awful.

But that doesn't stop me from trying one every once in a while, really. 

Four Loko is another brand of alcoholic energy drink. They're 12% ABV and probably terrible for you. I like the grape one. 



Kitt3n. said:


> Anyone ever had a White Russian? Yum!  xP



I'm not really into mixed drinks, but if it's good enough for The Dude it's good enough for me.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Four Loko is another brand of alcoholic energy drink. They're 12% ABV and probably terrible for you. I like the grape one.



ive had a fruit punch flavored one before, it was pretty good.


----------



## Revy (Jan 24, 2010)

I like mixed drinks, but I honestly have no favorite type and im open to new things

i hate beer whiskey, anything that looks like piss in a bottle.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 24, 2010)

If there is one thing I will drink it's Tequile. Margaita's or shot's, Tequile is my favorite alcohole, and I'm white.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

alicewater said:


> If there is one thing I will drink it's Tequile. Margaita's or shot's, Tequile is my favorite alcohole, and I'm white.


 
Tequila is a very slippery slope. I can drink it like water. Tequila seems to start off a good idea, but rarely is the outcome good


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow. I remember posting in a thread like this not that long ago but I don't see me in this one!

Well, my answer is still Jager :V


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Conker said:


> Wow. I remember posting in a thread like this not that long ago but I don't see me in this one!
> 
> Well, my answer is still Jager :V


 
Jager is the nectur of the Gods!


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Tequila is a very slippery slope. I can drink it like water. Tequila seems to start off a good idea, but rarely is the outcome good



i woke up in the hospital once from way too much tequila.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have to say that the classic martini would be my top choice for a cocktail bombay saphire, with noilly prat dry vermouth, 2 to 1 ratio. Stirred, not shaken (bruises the gin)

a bit of film history- James Bond was supposed to say it this way, but he screwed up the line, thus changing the way people mix martinis forever.- "shaken not stirred" WTF?

biut I'm a wine-o usually. I like loire valley whites, pinot blancs from alsace, germany, and Italy, savignon blancs from napa, rhone valley reds, bordeaux, and burgundies, pinot's from oregon, and weird reds from northern eroupe, and provence. And I recently got into champagne, but the good ones are old and expensive- like hookers.


----------



## alicewater (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Tequila is a very slippery slope. I can drink it like water. Tequila seems to start off a good idea, but rarely is the outcome good


 

I've never had a problem with Tequile, but I learned if I need to kill my buzz I'll drink something like Budlight. It tast's like crap to me. But if I do drink beer I'll drink Blue Moon.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I would have to say that the classic martini would be my top choice for a cocktail bombay saphire, with noilly prat dry vermouth, 2 to 1 ratio. Stirred, not shaken (bruises the gin)
> *snip*


 
2 to 1? 

When I make them with dry (or sweet) vermouth it's usually 1/8 or so, just enough to coat the ice in the shaker.

Nice hooker reference btw


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't drink or smoke. I hate alcohol and cigarettes.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> *Jager *is the nectur of the Gods!





Conker said:


> Wow. I remember posting in a thread like this not that long ago but I don't see me in this one!
> 
> Well, my answer is still *Jager* :V



you guys are both cool in my book.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you guys are both cool in my book.


 
*wags*


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't drink much, but what I have had that I like it Bud Light Lime, Jack Daniels and Coke, Car Bomb, and something my freind told me about, the Flaming Dr.Pepper.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> 2 to 1?
> 
> When I make them with dry (or sweet) vermouth it's usually 1/8 or so, just enough to coat the ice in the shaker.
> 
> Nice hooker reference btw



the american martini is typically dry, but I like 'em wet (insert hooker reference)
I also like classic cocktails, made with real ingredients. can't stand those mixes. I like a good tom collins, with fresh lime juice and sugar- then there is the classic old fashioned, which is one of the best things that happened to bourbon. 

I do have a pet peeve about the bastardization of the term "martini"  a martini is a specific cocktail. it consists of gin, and vermouth served in a "cocktail" glass garnished with an olive. you can also order a vodka martini, however one doesn't need to specify gin , because thats what a martini is. if you want a cocktail onion in it it"s called a gibson- that's tasty too.
If I hear the term "appletinni" ordered by a grown man one more time, I'm going to punch him in the throat!
There is no such thing as an apple martini. Its an apple cocktail. it's not a "martini glass" it's a Cocktail glass! it's only a martini glass if there's a martini in it!
It really ticks me off when I go to a bar and they have a list of "martinis" on a menu, and they are not martinis. Flavor infused vodka served with juices and mixes are cocktails, not martini's! 
please people, english can be very useful and extremely specific, but you have to "mean what you say, and say what you mean" (mad hatter, Lewis Carrol- Alice in Wonderland)


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Revy said:


> I like mixed drinks, but I honestly have no favorite type and im open to new things
> 
> i hate beer whiskey, anything that looks like piss in a bottle.



thank you!
Now I don't feel like i'm the only one.


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

I've got to admit, I'm a lightweight. My preference is a Bartles and Jaymes Exotic Berry Wine Cooler.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> I've got to admit, I'm a lightweight. My preference is a Bartles and Jaymes Exotic Berry Wine Cooler.


 
"And we thank you for your support!"

Bartles & James commercial reference


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll know once I start drinking... lol I'm 19 and have never had alcohol xD


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

DecepticonSilent said:


> I've got to admit, I'm a lightweight. My preference is a Bartles and Jaymes Exotic Berry Wine Cooler.



there is NOTHING wrong with being a lightweight. costs less money to get more fucked up =D

im a lightweight too but im not one of the lightweights that drink wayyyy too much and act absolutely retarded and cant keep their alcohol down.

i never throw up, ever. and it annoys the piss out of me when people do.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll know once I start drinking... lol I'm 19 and have never had alcohol xD


 
I didn't have alcohol until I was 21. True story.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> We vacation in Old Orchard in Maine, and they have an amazing island bar.  It's the place to get any tropical drink




there's a great place in Hollywood called the Tiki Ti. all they serve is tropical drinks, complete with fruit skewers, umbrellas and little plastic animals! It is definitely a place to take a cab to. All of their drinks are big and strong. Like me. 
It's all done up like a tiki bar, complete with a waterfall and tiki gods. if you like girl drinks, this is the place to go!

but be careful, this could happen to you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_H_sVNgvf4


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I didn't have alcohol until I was 21. True story.



really? ive drank at a bar at 18. bartender was either stupid, partially blind, or didnt give a fuck.


----------



## Storm Phoenix (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd have to say I love the tropical, fruity drinks. 

I don't have a favorite per se, but do love Pina Coladas. =D


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> there's a great place in Hollywood called the Tiki Ti. all they serve is tropical drinks, complete with fruit skewers, umbrellas and little plastic animals! It is definitely a place to take a cab to. All of their drinks are big and strong. Like me.
> It's all done up like a tiki bar, complete with a waterfall and tiki gods. if you like girl drinks, this is the place to go!
> 
> but be careful, this could happen to you:
> ...


 
Nice. I once had a drink like the one at 1:43. It was a fishbowl of different rums and some dry ice. I forget what it was called; I do know it was Star Trek themed. I had it at the Las Vegas Hilton in the nerd mecca that is the Star Trek Experiance. They had a mock Quarks bar from DS9. I was smashed rather quickly. Actually since this was Vegas, and booze is basically free, I was smashed for 3 straight days. It was awesome


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I didn't have alcohol until I was 21. True story.



wow. While I don't condone under age drinking...(disclaimer) i was screwing and drinking at ten. by the time I went to college, I got most of that experimental stuff out of the system, so I knew exactly what I wanted, and how much to use. It kept me from screwing up my education, but it did put me in the- "I don't want you hanging around him" category in high school.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> wow. While I don't condone under age drinking...(disclaimer) i was screwing and drinking at ten. by the time I went to college, I got most of that experimental stuff out of the system, so I knew exactly what I wanted, and how much to use. It kept me from screwing up my education, but it did put me in the- "I don't want you hanging around him" category in high school.


 
Believe me, I've definitely made up for it.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 24, 2010)

Anisette. Amaretto is second, and grasshoppers are third. 

Sam Adams stout, and Corona Extra are nice too. Beer has kind of grown on me.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Nice. I once had a drink like the one at 1:43. It was a fishbowl of different rums and some dry ice. I forget what it was called; I do know it was Star Trek themed. I had it at the Las Vegas Hilton in the nerd mecca that is the Star Trek Experiance. They had a mock Quarks bar from DS9. I was smashed rather quickly. Actually since this was Vegas, and booze is basically free, I was smashed for 3 straight days. It was awesome



Vegas has a tendency to do that. I went there for a weekend with four friends ten yrs ago. We were really F'd up. we were laying on the carpet in a casino tripping out on the patterns, we had back packs of beer too, and god knows what else.... the funny thing about Vegas though, the security gards just came and asked us to move out of the main walkway a bit... so we just rolled over closer to the wall. -strange town. it was very much a fear and loathing moment.

actually, it was more like a Charles Bukowski moment


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Vegas has a tendency to do that. I went there for a weekend with four friends ten yrs ago. We were really F'd up. we were laying on the carpet in a casino tripping out on the patterns, we had back packs of beer too, and god knows what else.... the funny thing about Vegas though, the security gards just came and asked us to move out of the main walkway a bit... so we just rolled over closer to the wall. -strange town. it was very much a fear and loathing moment.
> 
> actually, it was more like a Charles Bukowski moment


 
Vegas is almost like the movie Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas; it's amazing what kind of shit the casinos put up with.

Fear and Loathing is one of my favorite movies, btw.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 24, 2010)

Bailey's Irish Creme and Newcastle Brown Ale. :9


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 24, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> 2 to 1?
> 
> When I make them with dry (or sweet) vermouth it's usually 1/8 or so, just enough to coat the ice in the shaker.
> 
> Nice hooker reference btw




To make a dry martini for myself, I fill a glass with crushed ice and then top it with vermouth and let it sit for about a minute. Then I pour it all out and fill the glass with gin and add three, four, or six olives. Never five.


----------



## DecepticonSilent (Jan 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> there is NOTHING wrong with being a lightweight. costs less money to get more fucked up =D
> 
> im a lightweight too but im not one of the lightweights that drink wayyyy too much and act absolutely retarded and cant keep their alcohol down.
> 
> i never throw up, ever. and it annoys the piss out of me when people do.


 Yeah, I pretty much stick to one or two wine coolers myself. And even that has a tendency to get me a bit tipsy. XD


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

I had an incredible bottle of 1976 riesling from Mosel, Germany. it was one of the best wines I have ever had.

in december, at a friends birthday, we opened a 1990 magnum of Dom Perignon. believe me- it needs to stay in that bottle for at least 20 yrs to taste that good.


----------



## Viva (Jan 25, 2010)

Storm Phoenix said:


> I'd have to say I love the tropical, fruity drinks.
> 
> I don't have a favorite per se, but do love Pina Coladas. =D


 
I like you.  You have good taste in alcohol


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

the good old classic gin and tonic!

or the old school, blood and sand- made with rum- it tastes like Frank Sinatra sounds.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 25, 2010)

Whiskey. <3


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 25, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Sam Adams stout



Which one?

Sam Adams Cream Stout or Sam Adams Imperial Stout!? They seem to have discontinued their "regular" stout.

I've tried both. I'd drink the cream stout more often if it was available at the local shops. They only seem to carry the Boston Lager (eh) and the Cherry Wheat (barf). 

I haven't seen Sam Adams Hallertau Imperial Pilsner anywhere locally, either. Damn fine, tasty and hoppy as hell.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

chartreuse liqueur 

the drink so good they named a color after it!

http://gonzogastro.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/chartreuse.jpg


----------



## Stawks (Jan 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you guys are both cool in my book.



Jager mixes well...

With more Jager.

am i cool yet


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2010)

I like spiced rum.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm much of a drinker anymore, though I do have a spot for dry martinis (gin and vermouth).

SHAKEN, NOT STIRRED.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Beer. Nothing is better then a nice Crisp Ale.


----------



## Barak (Jan 25, 2010)

MOTHA FUCKING VODKA

AND BEER


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Beer. Nothing is better then a nice Crisp Ale.




Go beer!

.....And, no...no, I am not in fact stalking you. This time. I fully agree about the beer. 'S all.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Go beer!
> 
> .....And, no...no, I am not in fact stalking you. This time. I fully agree about the beer. 'S all.


 S'alright.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2010)

Beer:  Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale (or Ricard's Red)
Liquor: Khalua, Baileys, or Malibu Rum


----------



## D Void (Jan 25, 2010)

Gimme a good old fashioned Guiness anyday.
I also love wiskey and vodka. 

And the beautiful thing, I don't get hangovers!


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

Kahluah, vodka, half-and-half, ice cubes......viola--a White Russian. Is amazing.  xDDD


----------



## D Void (Jan 25, 2010)

I suggest everyone try this:

Using a tumbler

Whiskey (jus a smidge) 
Shnapps ((peach i find best)Till glass is half full)
Vodka (fill to two thirds hight on glass)
Two ice cubes and a slice of lemon

I love this drink, I'd like others views on it.
I call it the europian sprint


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Beer:  Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale (or Ricard's Red)



A woman who knows her beer! 

-tries not to flirt-


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> A woman who knows her beer!
> 
> -tries not to flirt-



You whore.  -lol-  ;]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> You whore.  -lol-  ;]


 I think i have a fav by far now though


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think i have a fav by far now though



Oh? *Raises brow* And who would she be? Maybe I'll go stalk her posts instead of yours.  ;P

[Okay, okay! I'm seriously going to bed this time and will reply in a few hours! -lol-  >.>....]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Oh? *Raises brow* And who would she be? Maybe I'll go stalk her posts instead of yours.  ;P
> 
> [Okay, okay! I'm seriously going to bed this time and will reply in a few hours! -lol-  >.>....]


  Tee hee... I can't wait.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Tee hee... I can't wait.



Oo;  ...Since when do you "tee hee"?? -lol-


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I really like White Russians. Mike's Hard Lemonade. Citrus rum. Nice smooth mixed things that go down easy but fuck you over later.


----------



## Viva (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm also a huge fan of a Cape Codder.  Anything with cranberry juice is good P:


----------



## TheNewfie (Jan 25, 2010)

pepsi mixed with LAMBs rum


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow... hard to pick just one. I'm such a cocktail whore! 

But my usual standbys are SoCo and Diet Coke, and Sprite and Midori.


----------



## Icen (Jan 25, 2010)

I've become very fond of Tequila Sunrises. </girlydrink>


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 25, 2010)

The mention of Alexander Keith's as a good IPA is disappointing. WHERE THE HELL ARE THE HOPS!? 

Then again I'm spoiled because the best IPAs in the world are brewed in California. 

Sorry, Canada, but Dieu Du Ciel, Great Lakes and Unibroue are all you've got going for yourself at the moment. ;-;

edit: I also find it hilarious that the best beers in Canada are largely Belgian-style. :V


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Homemade moonshine, mmhmm. 

Goooood stuff.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Homemade moonshine, mmhmm.
> 
> Goooood stuff.



My neighbor offered me some cherry-flavored "white lightning" that he made up in his basement. 

One swig. Burned like fire.

Right down the drain.

Sorry, buddy, but I like having eyesight.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> My neighbor offered me some cherry-flavored "white lightning" that he made up in his basement.
> 
> One swig. Burned like fire.
> 
> ...


Ooh, got to love the burn. 

Homemade wine is pretty boss too, and not nearly as killer.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> My neighbor offered me some cherry-flavored "white lightning" that he made up in his basement.
> 
> One swig. Burned like fire.
> 
> ...



But burn is good. And the self made stuff is usually better than the mass produced. Unless s/he destilated plane fuel.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> But burn is good. And the self made stuff is usually better than the mass produced. Unless s/he destilated plane fuel.



No idea, but it was awful.

I tasted FIRE with a quarter second-long finish of cherry.

Maybe it mixes well. 

I'm not entirely willing to find out.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> No idea, but it was awful.
> 
> I tasted FIRE with a quarter second-long finish of cherry.
> 
> ...



It must have been good then.


Unless it was an acid burn.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 25, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sam Adams Cream Stout or Sam Adams Imperial Stout!? They seem to have discontinued their "regular" stout.
> 
> ...



Cream. Haven't tried the other one. 

I don't mind the Boston Lager or Cherry Wheat. Their Winter Lager is kind of gross though; I don't think spices like cinnamon and beer go well together.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Oo;  ...Since when do you "tee hee"?? -lol-


 I dunno


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I dunno



Skeptics don't "tee hee"   ;P


----------



## Azure (Jan 25, 2010)

A bottle of Sailor Jerrys.

[insert pretentious wine bullshit here]


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 25, 2010)

Straight vodka. Russian standard is pretty great.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Straight vodka. Russian standard is pretty great.



Russian standart? As in drunk from glasses?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> Skeptics don't "tee hee"   ;P


 Hm. -strokes chin- ten points to griffindor.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hm. -strokes chin- ten points to griffindor.



*Giggle, clap* Again with the HP reference.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> *Giggle, clap* Again with the HP reference.


 Sure, it works for the situation.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Russian standart? As in drunk from glasses?



No, Russian Standard as in the brand of vodka.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 25, 2010)

Normally I drink rum or ale but recently discovered tequila with a purdys mixer, it's utterly sublime :-D


----------



## Bernad (Jan 25, 2010)

I go with a Coconut Rum every now and then.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 25, 2010)

Bernad said:


> I go with a Coconut Rum every now and then.



<3 Malibu and coke, only thing is I've got a very low tolerance for caffeine so can keep drinking long past the point when I should have passed out in in an undignified heap. Sometimes sleep is good.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 25, 2010)

Vodka w/Sprite, sake.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm really not into fancy mixed drinks. Margaritas and Daiquiries are okay, but my favorite has always been Shiner Bach, particularly the Hefeweizen. Also the Black Lager. One of the few Texan things I'm proud of X3


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2010)

Delicious spiced orange wine that you have to either make yourself or go to Paris for.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 25, 2010)

What's so great about alcohol that everyone finds so great and popular? 
I tried a few drinks and I didn't think they were so great or that it was anything to get so worked up about.


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2010)

Well it all depends on what you like. I don't like alcohol myself except white or orange wine.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> <3 Malibu and coke, only thing is I've got a very low tolerance for caffeine so can keep drinking long past the point when I should have passed out in in an undignified heap. Sometimes sleep is good.



try it with O.J.

unless you like going all night ending up in an alcoholic haze passed out in your best friends dads closet with your pants down looking through his porn collection.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 25, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What's so great about alcohol that everyone finds so great and popular?
> I tried a few drinks and I didn't think they were so great or that it was anything to get so worked up about.


 
A lot of people like getting drunk, I suppose =3 Personaly I just really like the taste of a decent beer, but I'm not the type to go out and binge drink. For me it's all about the taste, but if you can't find an alcoholic beverage that you like, maybe it's just not for you. Personally I'd rather not chug down some nasty concoction of hard liquor and soda just to get wasted. That's just all around unpleasant in my opinion.


----------



## Azure (Jan 25, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Personally I'd rather not chug down some nasty concoction of hard liquor and soda just to get wasted. That's just all around unpleasant in my opinion.


It can be, if you suck at making drinks :V. But usually it is. And then you get wasted, and you don't care |3


----------



## Nargle (Jan 25, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It can be, if you suck at making drinks :V. But usually it is. And then you get wasted, and you don't care |3


 
I'm the crabbiest drunk in the world, so.. yeah, it would probably unpleasant X3


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 25, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Beer:  Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale (or Ricard's Red)
> Liquor: Khalua, Baileys, or Malibu Rum



*makes notes*

Really, its too hard to have one overall, all consuming favorite.   By category:


Scotch, I prefer 12-18 year old Speysides, or 10 year old Islays..the peaty-er the better!
Rum, dark...Demura rums....10-12 year olds are best, the 18 year olds from Guyana are heaven on earth!   
Rye, light, sweet Canadian style, Forty Creek Barrel select makes a damn fine Manhattan! 
Beer is a conundrum,  Ales, I prefer Trappist-style like Maudite or Fin du Monde.  Lager...make it a Becks or Steinlager.  Austrailian Crown and (damn it, I forget the name, but it has a tiger on the bottle ) from Tasmania are easy drinking.

For wine, I prefer the meaty taste of full tannin Cab Sauve, Burgundy  or Chateau Neuf  du  Pape.  Whites, pinot gris and the ever ubiquitous Chardonnay.

As a general rule of thumb......if its older than Ratte......I'll drink it!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What's so great about alcohol that everyone finds so great and popular?
> I tried a few drinks and I didn't think they were so great or that it was anything to get so worked up about.



Well that's because

you're a faggot :3


----------



## KariLion (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been a sissy lately and sticking to woodchuck for my "beer to have at home to drink with dinner" fix. 

When I go out, rum and coke is always a favorite, because it's cheap and easy and hard for a bartender to screw up. Although my favorite bartender makes amazing mixed drinks that... well I never een know what they are. I just ask for a drink and he makes me something, and it's always magical. He knows my tastes so well. I hope he never leaves.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> What's so great about alcohol that everyone finds so great and popular?
> I tried a few drinks and I didn't think they were so great or that it was anything to get so worked up about.



A lot of people drink just to get drunk. Personally, I feel like if it doesn't taste good than what's the point? And I don't get drunk. I drink sometimes when I've had a particularly bad day, or socially at gatherings with friends when I can show off my mixing skills. For me it's about flavors. If it doesn't taste good, don't drink it. I'm very picky about my cocktails. 

I suggest you try something like a rum and coke. When mixed right it tastes like vanilla coke, but the effects are a little more relaxing and calming rather than the sugar and caffeine rush you'd expect.


----------



## Azure (Jan 26, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I'm the crabbiest drunk in the world, so.. yeah, it would probably unpleasant X3


Lies and slander. How could you be crabby? You just need moar sarcasm.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> *makes notes*
> 
> Really, its too hard to have one overall, all consuming favorite.   By category:
> 
> ...



Finally someone else with a palette! isn't the Rhone valley incredible.


----------



## EV1LP1NK1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Saw thread and thought I'd have a go.
I like Sam Adams and Shiner though I have yet to try any imported beers.  However the best combo I've had probably has to be... Shot of Goldschlager followed by a shot of Absinthe.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> try it with O.J.
> 
> unless you like going all night ending up in an alcoholic haze passed out in your best friends dads closet with your pants down looking through his porn collection.



How did you know about this episode, were you there too? :shock:


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 26, 2010)

I pretty much love beer. The taste of hops is like human catnip to me. Samuel Adams has a lot of hops, therefore it is my favorite beer.

 Favorite hammer beer is Keystone Ice.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Finally someone else with a palette! isn't the Rhone valley incredible.



Indeed!  But the cane fields of the southern Caribbean or the oats fields of the Highlands are pretty good too.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 26, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> The taste of hops is like human catnip to me. Samuel Adams has a lot of hops, therefore it is my favorite beer.



No idea which variety you're drinking but most Sam Adams beers I've had have been pretty balanced and not hop dominant at all.

Their Hallertau Imperial Pilsner is the hoppiest beer they brew followed by the IPA and Noble Pilsner. The rest? Not so much.

Sierra Nevada is the most widely-distributed brewery that kicks out huge hop flavor in their beer. The Harvest Ale (brewed with 100% wet/uncured hops), Celebration Ale and Bigfoot Barleywine are all super hoppy beers that are more or less available nationally. Give them a try since it's supposedly right up your alley.

Beerfaggotry. :3


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm English - gin and tonic.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know, I rarely drink. I haven't in over 2 years. 

Strawberry Daiquiris are nice.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> A lot of people drink just to get drunk. Personally, I feel like if it doesn't taste good than what's the point? And I don't get drunk. I drink sometimes when I've had a particularly bad day, or socially at gatherings with friends when I can show off my mixing skills. For me it's about flavors. If it doesn't taste good, don't drink it. I'm very picky about my cocktails.
> 
> I suggest you try something like a rum and coke. When mixed right it tastes like vanilla coke, but the effects are a little more relaxing and calming rather than the sugar and caffeine rush you'd expect.



That's one the few things I've tried, rum and coke. And everyone was laughing at my reaction when trying it. In case you don't know, I spat it right back out.


----------



## TeachingKitten (Jan 26, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> That's one the few things I've tried, rum and coke. And everyone was laughing at my reaction when trying it. In case you don't know, I spat it right back out.



 wow... you must have some wacky set of taste buds. Either that or the person mixing the drinks had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 26, 2010)

TeachingKitten said:


> wow... you must have some wacky set of taste buds. Either that or the person mixing the drinks had no idea what they were doing.



You mean there's more to mixing a drink than just pour, pour, pour, then chug?


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> How did you know about this episode, were you there too? :shock:



yeah. I'm sorry. I know I promised i wouldn't tell, but I never thought that you would be a furry!... If I knew then what I know now......


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

brass monkey


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

VODKA


----------



## lowkey (Jan 26, 2010)

I forgot about old lady wines! 
Sherry , Marsala, and Madeira!
reminds me of kissing grandma!


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 26, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I forgot about old lady wines!
> Sherry , Marsala, and Madeira!
> reminds me of kissing grandma!



Hang on....ancient otters like them too. 

Sherry is actually a fortified wine, more of an aperitif.  Marsala is also a fortified wine, sort of a hybrid between sherry and Port. Medeira (well iced) makes a great lunch wine for a picnic.

Late bottled vintage Ports are my preference.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Did anyone catch Good Eats last night? Alton Brown broke down the Bloody Mary and the Margarita. Some pretty good info.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 26, 2010)

Cooking wine and beer - When all the nasty-tasting alcohol is boiled out and absorbed into the food, it's actually edible. 


That said, I don't really like alcohol at all - Mike's Hard Mango was okay, even though it hardly tasted like mango.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 27, 2010)

footfoe said:


> brass monkey



that funky monkey


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> No idea which variety you're drinking but most Sam Adams beers I've had have been pretty balanced and not hop dominant at all.
> 
> Their Hallertau Imperial Pilsner is the hoppiest beer they brew followed by the IPA and Noble Pilsner. The rest? Not so much.
> 
> ...


Sierra Nevada is pretty bitchin.



ScrubWolf said:


> Did anyone catch Good Eats last night? Alton Brown broke down the Bloody Mary and the Margarita. Some pretty good info.


10 points for Gryphondor. I love Good Eats.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Did anyone catch Good Eats last night? Alton Brown broke down the Bloody Mary and the Margarita. Some pretty good info.



dude! Alton kicks ass. that's one of the few good shows on T.V. I missed this episode though. what did you learn?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

lowkey said:


> dude! Alton kicks ass. that's one of the few good shows on T.V. I missed this episode though. what did you learn?


 
It was a pretty good show. He gave a break down of the different types of tequila and vodka. He also showed how to make a tomato vodka for bloody marys. Food network will probably show it again sometime this week. New episodes are on Monday nights.


----------



## furatail (Jan 27, 2010)

Patron with orange juice. Yeah, I'm real creative.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 27, 2010)

if we're going simple, Campari and soda. one of the few truly bittersweet things in life.


----------



## Sinbane (Jan 27, 2010)

Mikes Hard Lemonade, and Strawberry-Banana smoothies spiked with Smirnoff.


----------

